# raising a thuroughbred/mustang filly to barrel race



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

TB/mustang sounds great for a barrel racing horse tb for the speed and mustang for the heart and also being a filly she will grow to be a great mare and mares give u more heart than any gelding or studs.. don't get me wrong i luv my boys i have a stud that i am trainng that is great and a gelding that is just my baby boy but i have two mares and they will give u all they got and then some so good luck.. and have faith.


----------

